

Edward Snowden nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - devonleigh
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2363191/Edward-Snowden-nominated-Nobel-Peace-Prize-Swedish-Professor.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
jetru
The irony when one Nobel Peace Prize winner is hunting a nominee down.

